# How to get rid of skunk smell



## Thelostchild

We had a skunk underneith our house and it must have sprayed cause when we got home that night It was fresh smelling unrine. Does anyone know how to get rid of the smell? I carpet cleaned my floors with this skunk deoderizer, febreeze, lysol, plug ins, and lots of candle's. My nose is burning from all the chemicals and the skunk. My husband and I had to go rent a motel the other night because it was so bad. we left the doors open for an hour in 0 degree weather.


----------



## Daniel

*Re: how to get rid of skunk smell*

I am looking up stuff, but here is one tip I found:



> When deodorizing a house, don't forget to change the air filter to the furnace/air conditioner. Sometimes it can become contaminated with skunk odor and continue to disperse the smell throughout the house after the initial source of the odor has been treated.
> 
> http://elkhorn.unl.edu/epublic/pages/publicationD.jsp?publicationId=432


----------



## Daniel

*Re: how to get rid of skunk smell*

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Skunk


----------



## Daniel

*Re: how to get rid of skunk smell*

From what I have just read:

- It's important to ensure there isn't a dead skunk under the home and that a skunk can't come back.   Skunks only spray when they are scared, so having a dead skunk under one's home is certainly possible.

- The most effective solution is 3% hydrogen peroxide + baking soda + liquid dish soap.     This solution is safe to apply on people and pets.   I wouldn't use it on clothing, furniture, or anything of fabric since the peroxide could be staining -- I don't know for sure.


----------



## Banned

I"ve also found that even when getting "rid" of skunk smell, if it becomes damp the smell will come back albeit not as strongly.  At least that has been the case with my dogs, using the most effective (supposedly) solutions available.


----------



## skye

I had that happen to me We had to put lime under the house,the landlord owned a dairy farm and he brought us the lime.I also bathed the dog with ketchup and rubbed her with vanilla,It was the only thing that worked for me i also boiled vanilla on the stove with water it made the house smell better it was horrible..hope this helps


----------



## braveheart

lots of incense?


----------



## Eye Stigmata

Natures Miracle Skunk Formula


----------

